# RCA home theater help



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello I have a RCA home theater 500 watt RT2280 I beleave is it.Thing is we have had it for quite some time but hasn't worked.I forgot what happened but we took it up to some place about a hour from here and well I dont know what happened then im guessing they didnt fix it or even tell us whats wrong with it.But everytime I turn it on it comes on says CHK SPKR and then turns right back off.I don't know what its problem is.Does anyone know what might be wrong with it?Any help would be great.Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi John and welcome to the Shack!

It sounds like you need to check the speaker if that is what it's telling you to do.

Did the place you take it to charge you to fix it? If they did, then I'd probably call them and let them know what it is doing. Sounds like they didn't test it prior to giving it back to you.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

LastJohn said:


> ...everytime I turn it on it comes on says CHK SPKR and then turns right back off.I don't know what its problem is....


Welcome to the forum ...:wave::wave::wave:

You can start checking the speaker wire ... maybe they're touching (positive and negative) and this is causing a short circuit ... some receivers have internal protection, and maybe that's why is turning off ..:scratch::scratch::scratch:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's guys.Thats just it there are no speakers hooked up too it.We have 2 other home theater systems that don't do that because one of them the speakers stoped working while back ago so now I just use it to hook up dvd players and game sytems to the tv through it.Ill try to hook the speakers up but I don't know why I have a feeling thats not the problem.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would try a set of known working speakers and at least eliminate them as being the problem. If that is not the problem, then you may have to find a service center.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

LastJohn said:


> ....Thats just it there are no speakers hooked up too it.We have 2 other home theater systems that don't do that ....


You never know ... maybe this unit is capable of detecting that there is no speakers connected ..:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack... I would do the speaker test and then if that is not the problem then I Would lokk through the owners manual or find one online. There might even be a site dedicated to the older RCA products.


----------

